# DVLA/V5 replating



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi ... anyone have a clue how long it takes the DVLA to turn around changes on a V5 ??

Had the van replated to 4500kgs, entirely paper exercise, and sent the lh page of the V5 to DVLA ('first' class), it'll be two weeks tomorrow that it went in the post, and I'm starting to get twitchy ...


----------



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

*V5 turnaround*

I was told 4 to 6 weeks to replace ours after I found the Hymer was showing the wrong maximum weight.


----------



## minesapint (Apr 16, 2013)

It can take up to 4 weeks for your V5 to come back.
Some brainless idiot has closed all the local DVLA offices and everything now goes to Swansea.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I replated my previous Hymer, I was told it would take about 6 weeks. After about 4 weeks, I contacted them and I was told that they could not chase anything until after 6 weeks from my application date. So at the 6 week date, I again contacted them, and they had lost all my paperwork, somewhere between the regional office and Swansea.
After a couple of days, they found the documents, but they had somehow changed 4100kg to 4001 kg !
It took another 6 weeks before I received the new corrected documents.
I think you will need to give them 6 weeks!
Good luck!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I replated mine a couple of months ago and it took about a month for the V5 to be returned.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sorry for butting in, but if you've up rated your weight did you manage to change tax class eg to pay lower tax (£165) . I got letter and weight plate from Hymer but can't get dvla to change class.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nickkdx said:


> Sorry for butting in, but if you've up rated your weight did you manage to change tax class eg to pay lower tax (£165) . I got letter and weight plate from Hymer but can't get dvla to change class.


Over 3500kg would change the taxation class from PLG (private light goods) to PHG (private heavy goods) which is then the lower taxation class.
Except the new emissions rated vehicles


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like the DVLA might be the limiting factor in when we can set off on the winter sunshine tour then .... wanted to be in Sicily for Xmas.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

...and the answer was, in my case, under a month, just.

No mistooks on it either, thank-goodness


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I had to tax mine with out changing tax class, local office was saying I had to go through VOSA!!!( but they sent V5 off as I had changed weight on V5) Now today 2 weeks after taxing as plg, I got call from DVLA say I had taxed in wrong class and they would send new disc and refund!! At last I maybe sorted.


----------

